# New Car: R36 getting upto scratch...



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Hi All - first post here in The Showroom. Just bought my R36 around 3 weeks ago in a private sale and slowly battling to get the car looking good and reduce swirls and scratches inflicted from past owner.

Bluevrs/Bluvrs2 from Briskoda has been great in helping out thus far and has spent a good few hours on the car with me to get to this point. :buffer:

Here is my method:-

Autobrite Supa Snow Foam and rinse;
Megs Hyper Wash and CG Citrus degreaser Foam and rinse;
Megs APC around most of the lower sills and frontend...

2BM with Megs HyperWash then rinse;
Alloys soaked with Megs Wheel Brightener
then agitated with EZ Detail brush and rinsed.

Car sprayed with Megs Last Touch then dried with waffle weave towel.
Door shuts done with APC and microfibre cloth.

Bodywork polished with G-techniq P1;
Poorboys Black Hole glaze applied ;
Collonite 476S Wax.

Rear wheels taken off and AG SRP'd the brake caliper paint.
Hubs wire brushed and hammerite silver paint applied.
(front calipers and hubs still to do - when time allows)

After a few days - re-washed as per 2BM above;
additional coat of Poorboys Black Hole applied
followed by Poorboys QD+ detailing wax (first trial with this).

Tyres finished with with Meguairs Hot Shine.

Exhaust naturally received some treatment with Autosol and wire wool.

Interior hoovered and AG Interior Car shampoo wipedown.
Chemical Guys New Car scent applied inside.

Apologies for the lack of pictures through the process - but just under time constraints to get all the above done. The routine is starting to improve!! :thumb:

The car is a fantastic drive and i love it; great upgrade from Octavia VRS MkII :driver:

Thanks for looking - any comments welcome... :newbie:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

like it alot.....dont see many about, what are the specs?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What a car and what a finish - thanks for sharing!

Out of interest, what are these like on fuel? Not good I guess, lol.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks superb. Nice rare motor too :thumb:


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good, remember the first time I saw one it was behind me and I was trying to figure out what the badge in the grill was as I'd never seen one before that shape... I thought maybe it was a Bluemotion.... Then when it flew past me on a straight I just caught the R36 at the back and the penny dropped I couldn't have been more wrong!

Looks awesome.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great finish on that!

Nice car!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dont see many of these about. Very cool.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the great comments guys..... i'm really happy with her. :thumb:

Spec wise... standard 300bhp 6-speed DSG 4 motion saloon.
This particular beast is REVO mapped in main ECU and DSG.

Overall spec is as follows:-

2009 VW R36 4motion DSG in Biscay Blue
3.6 FSI VR6 Engine
Launch Control
Bi-Xenons plus Integrated Cornering Lights
Auto Rain Wipers & Light Assist
Heated Seats Front & Rear
Electric Memory Front Seats
RNS510 with V7 maps
OEM Integrated Bluetooth
Park Assist Front & Rear
Cruise Control
18" Omanyt Alloys 

Modifications thus far:-
LED interior light in cabin and footwells
LED number plate lights
K&N Air-Filter
Brodit Dash Mount & iPhone dock
Chrome Climate & Light Dial Surrounds
REVO ECU Stage-1 remap
REVO DSG remap
330bhp & 400Nm Torque
RoadPilot MicroGo Speed Camera GPS System


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Oh - fuel wise..... on a long run.... i get about 27mpg on motorway 80mph type drive.
About town, enjoying the power and traction from a standing start... try about 15mpg! lol


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice and rare beast. Id be tempted to dechrome it all. Colour code the door mouldings and paint the front grille satin black ;o)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great spec on these too I see!

First one I saw was a silver estate model, such a great looking car. Bit of a sleeper too really.

What do you think of your RNS510? I'm just about to add one to my Edition 30.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Great spec on these too I see!
> 
> First one I saw was a silver estate model, such a great looking car. Bit of a sleeper too really.
> 
> What do you think of your RNS510? I'm just about to add one to my Edition 30.


Make sure you have latest V7 or V7.1 maps and new firmware on there and its pretty usable Russ. Depends what you are used to as well, in terms of navigation and touch-screen sensitivity - if that makes sense.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I love those, does it have DSG and flappy paddles?


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I love those, does it have DSG and flappy paddles?


Yes - DSG it is and flappy fun too :thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

stunning,any pics of the inside?


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

MJT said:


> stunning,any pics of the inside?


Nope - sorry, i've got some plans for the interior; building on brushed chrome finish.
I'll post some in my next detail hopefully mate.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Cracking car, cracking spec and cracking finish :thumb:

Davy


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

:argie: 


That's all......


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

very very nice! assume went from a petrol vRS not derv?!


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

ryand said:


> very very nice! assume went from a petrol vRS not derv?!


Yeah mate - had the petrol running Stage 1 remap and modified air intake to about 240+bhp. Got a little bored of the understeer and issues with power delivery and moved to this....

Looking into Haldex Gen4 Race upgrades for more RWD bias too :car:


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Amazing car and finish :thumb: Much more subtle than an m3 or rs4 but id have this over either any day.


----------



## Gary Cundliffe (Apr 26, 2006)

Did you buy that off a chap called Colin?

You need to join my forum, R36owners.net


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey, stunning colour


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking finish there :thumb:

Think that's the first one I have seen in that colour as well.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Gary Cundliffe said:


> Did you buy that off a chap called Colin?
> 
> You need to join my forum, R36owners.net


Hi Gary - yes indeed, this is Paradad's old motor. 

I have tried 3 times to register with "R36 owners.net" and as yet still no actual response. I tried initially, then was given some "spammers" excuse and told to try registering with an R36-based name which may get higher priority..... still nothing. 

So not sure who or what is the hold-up. Disappointing to say the least.

Are you on there and able to help?!? :thumb:


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you trying to register with a hotmail account? I know people have had problems on the R32 forums thinking they are spammers.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work mate, car looks mint.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

What a lovely car :thumb:

Nice work mate


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

some great specs on the car and as others said, very nice and subtle and plenty of go to surprise to few people.

Looking forward to how you customise the little bits and pieces to make this car unique to you. keep us posted.


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

That bee obviously thinks its a honey of a car:lol:

Sorry, that was bad, beautiful colour looks the dogs. :thumb:


----------



## Gary Cundliffe (Apr 26, 2006)

samuir1974 said:


> Hi Gary - yes indeed, this is Paradad's old motor.
> 
> I have tried 3 times to register with "R36 owners.net" and as yet still no actual response. I tried initially, then was given some "spammers" excuse and told to try registering with an R36-based name which may get higher priority..... still nothing.
> 
> ...


Yeah i'm on there, i'm the administrator. Had major difficulties with spam accounts being created- up to 50 a day so had to put it so I manually authorised every account which got a little difficult.

Now with the assistance of a moderator we are keeping on track of the applications but we ask for an R36 name so we can pick you out as genuine from the countless spam accounts.

Let me know what username your gonna use and i'll look out for it. And sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

That looks superb, congratulations


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

never really saw the point in these but I must say yours looks great and Kudos for the rareity


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

this car looks awesome!!!


----------



## nadeem786 (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent. Rare indeed and even rarer with the mods!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

samuir1974 said:


> Oh - fuel wise..... on a long run.... i get about 27mpg on motorway 80mph type drive.
> About town, enjoying the power and traction from a standing start... try about 15mpg! lol


Very, very nice and understated - just how I like my cars to be.

As for the fuel consumption - Gulp :doublesho


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely motor mate, some nice reflect shots in there as well, great finish


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

As stated on Brisky, nice motor Ste, finish looks great and it really does look like a very nice example.......:wave:

Chuck up some interior pics when you have time.........:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning car, couldn't say Ive ever seen an R36 on the road.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Many thanks for all the great feedback guys. The R36 is a nice car and i'm in love.
The fuel bills dont annoy me in the slightest at the moment as driving it is such a pleasure.

On the other comments - yes indeed - rarity, great frontend look, subtle details in design and the "sleeper" status all basically sold me on the car. Started off looking at RS4's but couldnt quite justify the costs to that extent.

I think the R36, albeit a compromise, was a great choice


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

@samuir1974 could you let me know where it was you got the LED bulbs forinterior and number plates from? and did u have any probs with them.

Also. I have the RNS 510 with the updated bus gateway. How can I tell what version my maps are. 

I have the VW Touran sport with the highline kit Fiskon Bluetooth and voice activated. 

That is one NICE car by the way. I love VW

And welcome.


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow awesome:thumb: Love the car, pretty rare, can't remember seeing one on the roads here.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

nice motor You do not expect much if You see passat in rear mirror but if this drive past You then story is bit different lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice, what are they like inside ?, do you have pictures


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

xanimalx said:


> @samuir1974 could you let me know where it was you got the LED bulbs forinterior and number plates from? and did u have any probs with them.
> 
> Also. I have the RNS 510 with the updated bus gateway. How can I tell what version my maps are.
> 
> ...


OK mate - i'll try and dig up the Ebay links for most of the items i used on the R36 and PM you direct. Only issue i had was with front sidelight LED's; 2nd set i ordered work fine though. :thumb:

On the maps - i think you really need VCDS to enable debug mode and then there are key combos to get diag menus. I could be wrong. When i bought the car - the owner had not long bought the new map disc.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

DasArab said:


> Stunning car, couldn't say Ive ever seen an R36 on the road.


I hadnt seen any on the road until the exact weekend i went to pick mine up...... passed two in 2 days. Not seen another one since though - such is life!!! :driver:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Hasn't it got the same basic engine as a Boxster S?


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Superspec said:


> Hasn't it got the same basic engine as a Boxster S?


I had read somewhere that the block was used by Porsche l but not sure which model and how its tweaked tbh.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning, didn't even know R36's existed, now I want one.

And you got a double garage!!!!:wave:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Stunning, didn't even know R36's existed, now I want one.
> 
> And you got a double garage!!!!:wave:


Cheers buddy! Ashamed to say - never had a car in that garage.
Half is full of keep fit equipment; the other half is storage space. :wall:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

samuir1974 said:


> Cheers buddy! Ashamed to say - never had a car in that garage.
> Half is full of keep fit equipment; the other half is storage space. :wall:


Shame my garage is full of storage too, it's meant to be a games room, it ha air hockey and fussball but you can't use it due to kids pool inflatables and toys all over the place


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Lovely work, lovely car.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice car, great job...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice motor.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice car!


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastic colour!


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

You've done a great job so far Stephen, love the colour and the fact you don't see many about - nice 1:thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Cheers Martin - obviously the pictures hide a million swirls and more, that are beyond my knowledge and talents. Looking forward to getting it much improved in the coming weeks. :thumb:

Although managed to get 2 killer stonechips this weekend on a trip to Scotland...... bugger!!!


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Some people were interested in the LED mods.....
Below are the pics of the numberplate LED update.

Just got the wing mirror puddle lights to upgrade to LED and thats all done.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Apologies for the "bandwidth exceeded" outage on the links to the pics.
I really didnt think the thread would be so popular - thanks folks.

Should be sorted shortly..... please be patient....


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Hope you dont mind folks - managed to take some more pics of the car when i was up in Scotland this past weekend..... car still looks amazing after doing 250miles.... at Strathleven House.


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

I really cant stop looking at this thread. The car is absolutely gorgeous.:argie:

The only saloon id have over one of these would be a Jag XFR :tumbleweed: Sorry


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

samuir1974 said:


> I had read somewhere that the block was used by Porsche l but not sure which model and how its tweaked tbh.


Might be used in the Cayenne and Toureg, but not the Boxster, thats a flat 6, like the 911.

Lovely car and colour.

Czech police use the r36 as a motorway interceptor for chasing speeders.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

kendo89 said:


> I really cant stop looking at this thread. The car is absolutely gorgeous.:argie:
> 
> The only saloon id have over one of these would be a Jag XFR :tumbleweed: Sorry


To be fair - i do like the Jag XFR a lot too!!! But i LOVE my R36


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

love these cars, especially as you dont see many of them on the road!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Check out www.howmanyleft.co.uk

Shows how many cars are registered on the UK roads - search R36 and you're talking less than 200 on the road at the moment. That is seriously rare


----------



## Gary Cundliffe (Apr 26, 2006)

that works out at only 164 R36s on the road at the moment? have I worked it out right?


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Lol, guess less than 200 is correct then - albeit less accurate


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

tut tut all those piccies second time round and no interiors, booooo.

stunning car as said numerous times i havent see one on the road, has everything you would want in looks and performance.

jealous much


----------



## Gary Cundliffe (Apr 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Lol, guess less than 200 is correct then - albeit less accurate


I was checking you didn't add each year up together to get totals


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> tut tut all those piccies second time round and no interiors, booooo.
> 
> stunning car as said numerous times i havent see one on the road, has everything you would want in looks and performance.
> 
> jealous much


LOL - doh! Sorry buddy - the interior was in more of mess that the exterior;
plus i was in the midst of wiring in some mods for the MicroGo and iPhone.

Next batch - honest! :thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Check out www.howmanyleft.co.uk
> 
> Shows how many cars are registered on the UK roads - search R36 and you're talking less than 200 on the road at the moment. That is seriously rare


Very interesting - i knew they were few and far between but less than 200..... wow! Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow..


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

stunning car, i love it. there is 2 in the glasgow area, silver one not far from me and a black one ive seen a couple of times but thats it i think


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

awesome car and finish


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Man that is a seriously good looking car. Don't think I have ever seen one before!


----------



## bluevrs (May 8, 2011)

Steves car, ( his for the time being, told him i am having it next) really ir gorgeous interior too!:thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

bluevrs said:


> Steves car, ( his for the time being, told him i am having it next) really ir gorgeous interior too!:thumb:


Cheers Alan - i really appreciate your help on the first major detailing sessions and getting her looking this good! :thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Sorry to jump back on this thread - just need everyones support as the R36 has been stolen. VRM is EJ58 LSX VW Passat R36 Metallic Blue Saloon.

More details here:
http://briskoda.net/forums/topic/216659-stolen-r36-metallic-blue-20th-october-2011-ej58-lsx/

Please spread the word and keep your eyes out - many thanks.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I read that on FB last night, I feared it was yours 

I'll post the link everywhere I can for you.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

really sorry to hear this


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

your links not working mate! another stolen r vw must be popular at the minute hope you get it back


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carpa...ou-cant-run-from-the-internet/121496954600979

ive posted on here mate
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carpa...the-internet/121496954600979?sk=wall&filter=1


----------



## Spooky (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats a bit sexy


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I read that on FB last night, I feared it was yours
> 
> I'll post the link everywhere I can for you.


Thanks Russ - glad the FB and Twitter plan is spreading the word.... :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

samuir1974 said:


> Sorry to jump back on this thread - just need everyones support as the R36 has been stolen. VRM is EJ58 LSX VW Passat R36 Metallic Blue Saloon.
> 
> More details here:
> http://briskoda.net/forums/topic/216659-stolen-r36-metallic-blue-20th-october-2011-ej58-lsx/
> ...


Ste

I think you have to be a member to see your post on Briskoda - can you copy and paste it in this thread and we can spread the word


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Scum! They must be pro's or did they steal the key's :devil:


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Thanks Russ - glad the FB and Twitter plan is spreading the word.... :thumb:


Feel for you mate - especially with such a rare car!

Although do you really want it back, or just want justice? As if it was mine I would never feel the same about it again. I would be keeping quiet hoping it goes a very long way away, or gets torched.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

nightmare mate, hope you find it or get justice


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Seems Briskoda post is members only....sorry:-

Hi All,

Woken up early this morning (20th October 2011 @ 1.05am) to hear my beloved R36 being driven off by some scoundrel(s)... 
Broke into house through the back door and got the keys quick enough. Left laptops etc - all easily to hand.

Anyway - would appreciate DW forum members keeping an eye out for the car:-
VW PASSAT R36 Saloon
Metallic Blue
VRM: EJ58 LSX

STOLEN from Baildon, Shipley near Bradford, West Yorkshire.

I'll post updates if i have them.

Many thanks.
Stephen.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Some general pics of the car.... maybe you will find it on sale in some classified... :doh:










































Thanks again for all the forum support. :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looks lovely


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i seen the retweet by Harry metcalfe about this. Hope the police catch the c*nts.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats a really nice car, hope its found and returned mate


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear this mate. Good luck with finding it.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice, but couldn't help but notice your neighbours house across the street in the first picture what is that bricks all about?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thats a great looking car mate. Really sorry to hear its been pinched, i'll post the details on seatcupranet for you.

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3672827#post3672827

Best of luck with getting it back

Rob


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

It's on ukpassats as well now - http://www.ukpassats.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40655

Hope you get it back safe and sound.


----------



## Flying_Banana (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello there, I've just seen 66Rob's thread on SCN. 

Here's what i posted:
80% sure I saw this today between Boston Spa and Wetherby.

Unsure if it was this number plate, didn't spot it in time, however i think it was a '58

Was around 16:30 today 20th October 2011. I believe it was a male driver.

I'm 100% confident it was an R36 in this colour because i'd never seen one before.

I will sign up to detailing world and C+P this to try get it to him quicker.

I'm going to post this on IbizaOC and VAGcars to try raise awareness and get some more eyes looking for her.

Hope this helps find the car untouched, thieves are scum of the earth.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great car.. Very understated, these are proper quick cars... Great detail too...


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is that the same car? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224225


----------



## Rodrigo1 (May 6, 2011)

Un auto precioso....¿podemos ver el interior?
Saludos desde España


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

wow, looks great. I honestly have never seen one of those on the roads, so just shows how rare they are.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this Ste, bad times.........


----------



## ohara (Oct 25, 2011)

Has this been recovered just spotted one not far from where it was stolen


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

ohara said:


> Has this been recovered just spotted one not far from where it was stolen


thats good news.


----------



## philmots (Jan 16, 2007)

Bloody lovely, I was looking at them a while back (exactly my kind of car) but they were all around the 18k mark which was way above budget for me. They've dropped a lot recently (bloody fuel prices) and it makes them temting again!

I followed a black one the other day. Lovely.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning car and very sorry to hear of its theft. Really hope you manage get it back.


----------



## nick-magill (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you get another one or did you get it back?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

now thats smart! Really like that


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

LOVE these!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice, seen a couple and love them. Sorry to read it was stolen. Did you ever get it back?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That my friend, is the nuts. Very nice indeed.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow wow and more wow.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Never seen an R36, ever! Must be really rare. Done a great job!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

love the car! first time ive seen one actually! makes me more excited to ditch the beamer for the mk4 R32 golf!


----------



## sonicboom (Aug 19, 2013)

Car looks very glossy, love the photo with the bumble bee on the boot. After I use dodo juice red mist the sweet smell seems to attract wasps they must think that its a flower!! Keep up the work.


----------

